# So underated!



## User67 (Aug 25, 2006)

What are some of your favorite e/s that you feel are totally underated? Like they are a must have for you, yet nobody else seems to really mention them much. For me it's the Patina e/s. I can't even express how much I adore this color. It's a HG for me & every time I hit pan on it I run right out & buy another one so I am never without it. I think it makes the most amazing neutral eye on any skin tone, but it gets like no love. Maybe because in the pan it looks like nothing special & isn't very eye cathing. Now what are some of your underated faves?


----------



## calliestar (Aug 25, 2006)

I think that honeylust eyeshadow is underrated...it is my absolute favorite.  SO pretty!


----------



## bellaetoile (Aug 26, 2006)

white frost. its a great, pure white shade that can be used alone, but is also fantastic for blending, or highlighting.


----------



## aquarius11 (Aug 26, 2006)

I love Kid...it's a great neutral that goes with just about anything.


----------



## Katgirl625 (Aug 26, 2006)

I feel like Soba gets no love...so I wanna give it some.  It goes with so many shades...I heart it.


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Aug 26, 2006)

*Honey Lust for me toooooo!*


----------



## meagannn (Aug 26, 2006)

yeahh i love honeylust too! and Motif... yay


----------



## Chloe2277 (Aug 26, 2006)

Texture and Quarry...if I can't figure out what to put in the crease I always grab for one of these and they have not failed me yet!


----------



## lara (Aug 26, 2006)

I rarely see anything positive written about Swish, but I love it. Ditto Crystal Avalanche.


----------



## ben (Aug 26, 2006)

i agree with you, i LOVE patina!


----------



## OrangeLuvinChik (Aug 26, 2006)

I love Femme Noir! Not just as a liner but for the crease too. Perfect for green smokey eyes!


----------



## ledonatella (Aug 26, 2006)

I love Electra and Phloof!


----------



## Glitziegal (Aug 26, 2006)

I love Shag, and Phloof.  I have no idea why Shag was discontinued it is so darned versatile.  It makes a great crease colour especially with Spring up or Gold Dusk.


----------



## cloverette (Aug 26, 2006)

i love patina, too!

other underrated ones: 

* nehru (for beautiful depth, on top of the crease color)
* fiction (for beautiful depth, on top of the crease color)
* motif (beautiful highlighter & very versatile)
* little madame & aristocrat mineralize e/s


----------



## MAC_Whore (Aug 26, 2006)

Vex and Shale!  

Aside from the above, I love to use any of the following darker shades for outer V, like:
Femme Noir
Plumage
Nehru
Sketch
Blu-Noir
Carbon
Beauty Marked
Shadowy Lady
Intoxicate


----------



## moonrevel (Aug 26, 2006)

Another vote for Crystal Avalanche.  I use this for everything, but I rarely hear anyone else give it any love!


----------



## Cruella (Aug 26, 2006)

I love both Patina & Quarry - Quarry looks great on the lid w/Shale in the crease.  I would also like to give a shout-out to two of my favorite shadows: Seedy Pearl & Digit.  Whenever I do a purply/pinky look, those are great on the browbone & inner corner.


----------



## tinkerbelle (Aug 26, 2006)

I really like Coquette. I can blend it with any color that I want deeper.


----------



## Ella_ (Aug 26, 2006)

Hmmm for me its...
Motif
Trax
Gorgeous gold
and 
Paradisco 

Especially trax and paradisco, so many people complain about the texture, colour pay off or the colour of both of these but I adore them. Trax is an awesome crease colour when used with melton mauve and hepcat, and paradisco looks awesome with motif and sushi flower


----------



## liquidsirenhoney (Aug 26, 2006)

Contrast...i adore thids color
beauty marked
sketch
and hepcat


----------



## Lady_MAC (Aug 27, 2006)

Yeah, Honey Lust is great! I dug up an old thread, and it was trashed by so many people and deemed "the worst eyeshadow".. I just don't understand!


----------



## natalie75 (Aug 27, 2006)

Yes I love to use Coquette, it's very versatile.  Today, I used Casa Blanca to highlight brow, brassy f/l on lid and Soba in the crease with Teddy undereye liner and engraved to line top of my eye lid.


----------



## MAChostage (Aug 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Katgirl625* 
_I feel like Soba gets no love...so I wanna give it some.  It goes with so many shades...I heart it._

 
I recently bought Soba because I wanted a "signature neutral" and felt like this one was it for me.  I'm finding that I now think it blends in with my skintone a bit _too _much.  Maybe I should investigate Patina...


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Aug 27, 2006)

crystal avalanche and swish.


----------



## HotPinkHeels (Aug 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cloverette* 
_* little madame & aristocrat mineralize e/s_

 
I completely agree with these as i reach for them so often! 
I also love:
*Mylar-great soft highlight
*Greystone-Bluey, grey without shimmer that's perfect for contouring or for a smokey eye effect

I rarely ever hear Greystone talked about-I'm not sure if it's d/c


----------



## natalie75 (Aug 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAChostage* 
_I recently bought Soba because I wanted a "signature neutral" and felt like this one was it for me.  I'm finding that I now think it blends in with my skintone a bit too much.  Maybe I should investigate Patina..._

 

Have you tried Omega, another very neutral underated color that I use quite often?


----------



## bruinshorty (Aug 27, 2006)

Swish and Juxt


----------



## Jaim (Aug 27, 2006)

Gorgeous Gold. I love it!


----------



## User67 (Aug 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAChostage* 
_I recently bought Soba because I wanted a "signature neutral" and felt like this one was it for me.  I'm finding that I now think it blends in with my skintone a bit too much.  Maybe I should investigate Patina..._

 
I have the same problem with Soba, so I bet Patina would work great for you.


----------



## Ambi (Aug 27, 2006)

Twinks and Sketch, I love them to death but I never see anyone else wear them or mention them.


----------



## XsheXscreamsX (Aug 27, 2006)

i never hear any raves about living pink, but that is my favorite pink!


----------



## theleopardcake (Aug 28, 2006)

crystal e/s


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 28, 2006)

My favorite is satin taupe!  It is the perfect color for a day or evening look.  I have never really heard anyone talk about it.


----------



## Kim. (Aug 28, 2006)

Phloof, sketch, antiqued eye shadows.


----------



## SARAHluvsMAC (Aug 28, 2006)

woodwinked! or maybe i just think its underrated because i suggest it for literally EVERY customer


----------



## Cdjax (Aug 28, 2006)

I love, but dont hear much about:

Sable
Nocturnelle
Romp
Mink Pink
Contrast
Seedy Pearl
Swish
Perverted Pearl
Tilt
Crystal
Knight Divine


----------



## stellarx1587 (Aug 28, 2006)

Grain, Soft Brown, Zone, and Dazzlelight!


----------



## mzcelaneous (Aug 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 
_Vex and Shale!_

 






 Especially Shale!! Also, Crystal and Bronze.


----------



## joraye (Aug 28, 2006)

See, Arena is my go to for an all over neutral lid color.  And i NEVER see anyone using it.


----------



## poddygirl (Aug 28, 2006)

Banshee e/s


----------



## Cool Kitten (Aug 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mzcelaneous* 
_






 Especially Shale!! Also, Crystal and Bronze._

 
shale looks like dirt on my lids 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i had such hopes for that color, too!


----------



## Cool Kitten (Aug 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 
_My favorite is satin taupe!  It is the perfect color for a day or evening look.  I have never really heard anyone talk about it._

 
probably because it's very close in color to Coco pigment.


----------



## ette (Aug 28, 2006)

Bronze, Dazzlelight, and Sketch.


----------



## lara (Aug 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cool Kitten* 
_probably because it's very close in color to Coco pigment._

 
Outside of the MAC addict communities pigments aren't the be-all and end-all of MAC. Given a choice between loose colour dust and a pressed shadow, the average user will opt for a pressed item 99% of the time.

Satin Taupe is like Shroom - it's a go-to colour that gets used all the time but doesn't have the attention-getting properties of, say, Eectric Eel. I use up a Satin Taupe every nine months or so in my kit.


----------



## shadowprincess (Aug 28, 2006)

MAC wedge... love love love this baby!! it's the perfect fake-a-crease and contour color for me.... it looks sooo natural and perfect! never heard anyone rave about it before...

MAC crystal avalance... one word: gorgeous!


----------



## SugarstarMAC80 (Aug 29, 2006)

Vapour and Shale


----------



## geeko (Aug 29, 2006)

jewel blue is way under rated...it goes really well with juxt and swimming...

mulch. it's such a nice shade of brown...(n i'm not really a brown e/s person but yet i like this shade a lot)

Dazzlelight (yeah i know..this is a boring old colour..but the texture is good and i can use it with all kinds of colours)


----------



## cloverette (Aug 29, 2006)

hm... some of the ones mentioned above aren't underrated! i hear/read A LOT about the following mentioned ones:

* sable (love this one!)
* satin taupe (love this one!)
* woodwinked
* knight divine


----------



## pugmommy7 (Aug 29, 2006)

contrast. i love it in the crease of a grey/brown neutral eye.
 also surreal. I love that one so.


----------



## merleskaya (Aug 29, 2006)

Rio de Rosa and Petalescent are two pinks (very different from each other) that I use a lot!

merleskaya


----------



## MissMarley (Aug 29, 2006)

surreal, vex, digit, goldmine...all my favorites


----------



## giz2000 (Aug 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SARAHluvsMAC* 
_woodwinked! or maybe i just think its underrated because i suggest it for literally EVERY customer_

 

So do I...I love Woodwinked.  My other favorites are:

Soft Brown
Era
Arena
Grain
Satin Taupe
Cork
Embark
Folie
Intoxicate
Shadowy Lady
Nehru
Greystone
Ricepaper
Shroom
Saddle
Texture
Club


Notice they're all neutrals...I am really not a big "color" eyeshadow person!


----------



## ellemarie (Aug 29, 2006)

I love Idol Eyes.  It works great as a highlight when I'm wearing a blue or green color on my lid.  I'm sure I'll use it even more this winter.


----------



## TM26 (Aug 29, 2006)

I don't know if it is under rated or not, but I love All that glitters.


----------



## foxyqt (Aug 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *liquidsirenhoney* 
_Contrast...i adore thids color_

 
i agree! it was one of my first mac e/s and i love it!


----------



## natalie75 (Aug 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mzcelaneous* 
_





 Especially Shale!! Also, Crystal and Bronze._

 
'
Have you tried Flirty Number, I like it even more than Shale!  They are very close but I definitely notice a difference with Flirty Number.


----------



## peanut (Aug 30, 2006)

Motif!


----------



## industrialsludge (Sep 1, 2006)

Plumage [probably my favorite ever]
Flashtrack
Silly Goose


----------



## Glow (Sep 3, 2006)

Love bud and Pink Venus.


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Sep 3, 2006)

my underrated faves have to be Cellopink Lipgelee, ive seen reviews on people hating it cos it has such a sheer colour but its fantastic and really makes my lips go pink.

Heck all lipgelees are underated, i love my Valentine's, Cellopink and Cool & Aloof


----------



## gigiproductions (Sep 3, 2006)

Soft brown and my homie wedge..these colors make everything pull together..


----------



## Ambi (Sep 4, 2006)

Everyone seems to hate Velour eyeshadow, I actually really like the color, [I just despise the satin texture!].


----------



## user79 (Sep 4, 2006)

Jest e/s is totally underrated.


----------



## geeko (Sep 11, 2006)

i think All that glitter e/s is underated...Never saw any reviews on this in specktra. I had to start one...I love all that glitters...the texture's great..and the colour's great. It's a must have neutral in everyone's collection

here's my All that glitters e/s together with my fav neutrals/brown shadows

http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c6...3/neutrals.jpg


----------



## natalie75 (Sep 18, 2006)

*Naked Lunch*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *macnatic* 
_i think All that glitter e/s is underated...Never saw any reviews on this in specktra. I had to start one...I love all that glitters...the texture's great..and the colour's great. It's a must have neutral in everyone's collection

here's my All that glitters e/s together with my fav neutrals/brown shadows

http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c6...3/neutrals.jpg_

 
My Naked Lunch looks more peach??  thanks for the pics!


----------



## sigwing (Sep 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ambi* 
_Everyone seems to hate Velour eyeshadow, I actually really like the color, [I just despise the satin texture!]._

 
I love Velour!


A couple that I'm always sort of rediscovering are Haux, a fantastic natural looking clay shade for my eyelids & into the crease; and Omega, another that's great on the lid, or as a crease color or an eyebrow filler!


----------



## jinsy (Oct 29, 2006)

i like similar colours too: era, omega, soba, kid. thinking of getting: sable, wedge, coquette.... don't we just go for similar shades invariably? heh.


----------



## Tira-Misu (Oct 29, 2006)

Hush!


----------



## Carmell (Oct 29, 2006)

my all time fav is Shale.  I absolutely love this color.  Especially with Seedy Pearl.


----------



## HotLady1970 (Oct 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Carmell* 

 
_my all time fav is Shale.  I absolutely love this color.  Especially with Seedy Pearl._

 
TOTALLY!


Sable is also a fav of mine!


----------

